# First Time Poster Question



## ROS (Apr 30, 2011)

I install / maintain low voltage landscape lights.

I am adding to / and rearranging some lights on an existing system where the previous installer used 12-2 w/ ground UF cable instead of 12-2 low voltage cable......I have no idea why!!!!!!

Am I correct in assuming that I figure the voltage drop on the 12-2 UF solid the same way I do on 12-2 low voltage stranded (i.e., LENGHT TIMES 2 TIMES THE TOTAL WATTAGE DIVIDED BY 7500)?

Thanks for your help!!

ROS


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ROS said:


> I install / maintain low voltage landscape lights.
> 
> I am adding to / and rearranging some lights on an existing system where the previous installer used 12-2 w/ ground UF cable instead of 12-2 low voltage cable......I have no idea why!!!!!!
> 
> ...


The wire is the same size so there is no difference.


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ROS said:


> Am I correct in assuming that I figure the voltage drop on the 12-2 UF solid the same way I do on 12-2 low voltage stranded (i.e., LENGHT TIMES 2 TIMES THE TOTAL WATTAGE DIVIDED BY 7500)?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> ROS


Welcome to the forum.

There actually is a difference between the stranded and copper but not enough to matter in most cases

VD = (2 * L * K * I) / CM is the standard formula for VD where L is the length one way K = constant based on copper of aluminum , I is the amperage and cm is the cir. mil of the wire

K= 12.9 for copper


----------

